# Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos



## Stxkx1978 (12. Dezember 2011)

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit der rolle?
wo und wie fischt ihr die?
verlegung der schnur?
möchte mir die 2500er holen.würde mich aber natürlich auch interessieren wie sich die geschwister machen!

LG
Daniel


----------



## Zepfi (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Viel Erfahrung damit wird noch niemand haben. Hab bei meinem Händler am Samstag eine in der Hand gehabt. Das Wickelbild war sehr gut und die Rolle an sich hat nen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht wenns auch noch nicht wirklich an ne Rerarium dran kommt aber das is wieder ne andere Preislage


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Hab die Rolle als 3000er in der bucht für 76€ geschossen. Hab sie ein paar mal am See getestet. Top für die kohle. Um nochmal auf den vorposter einzugehen die Rolle ist logischer weise nicht So leicht wie eine rarenium, braucht sich aber vom lauf her auch nicht dahinter zu verstecken. wickelbild ist sehr gut und die brems e gut zu justieren.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

das die rolle noch sehr jung ist,ist mir klar.
interessiert mich aber trotzdem die meinung der leute die sie haben.
häufig zeigen sich die schwächen einer spinnrolle (aber nicht immer) sehr zügig.
es geht mir speziell um die aernos,nicht um die meinungen anderer rollen.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Maetti (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Aernos ist sicherlich für den Preis eine klasse Rolle aber die Technium schlägt sie um längen ! und die aernos liegt preislich bei 80 und 100 Euro und die Technium um 100 - 140 euro also vom design her ist die aernos sicher eine augenweide aber vom technischen und dem her ist die technium klar besser und nicht recht viel teurer jetzt.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

ich habe die technium schon 3mal


----------



## Aurikus (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Abend Zusammen!!
Mich interessiert die Rolle auch sehr und ich habe mir vorgenommen, mir die Aernos als 3000S Modell zuzulegen!
Deswegen finde ich den Thread super und bin ebenfalls auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!!!


----------



## Moerser83 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Gibt es schon weitere Erfahrungen mit der Rolle?
Welche größe würdet ihr empfehlen, die 2500 oder die 3000 mit flacher Spule?
Haben ja beides das gleiche Gewicht.


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Habe mittlerweile die 2500er vom Postboten übergeben bekommen macht einen klasse eindruck läuft super die bremse macht auch ein ordendlichen eindruck und optisch macht sie natürlich auch was her also für den preis ein wirklich gute rolle


----------



## Hechtpaule (4. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Hi,

ich habe das gute Stück schon eine Weile und bin voll auf zufrieden - ruhiger Lauf, saubere Schnurverlegunbg und feine Bremse - kann sie nur empfehlen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Hannes94 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Moin Moin,
Ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres die 4000er zum Mefo fischen an meiner Rhino Seatrout Spin. Und ich muss sagen das ist 'ne klasse Rolle für den Preis! Läuft einwandfrei, Schnur wird schön gewickelt und die Bremse läuft schön glatt. Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen für den Preis!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Aber die Aernos ist doch ein Plastikröllchen, oder täusche ich mich da??? #c


----------



## welsfaenger (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

nein, isse.
Wenn eine Shimano man ordentlich wickelt, die Bremse funktioniert und der Lauf OK dann ist das in der Preisklasse bis 100 € natürlich schon mal ein Wort  Andere schaffen das nicht.
Egal, sie sieht gut aus, steht Shimano drauf und ist bezahlbar.
Die Ansprüche sind eben von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich.
Was man denen aber zu gute halten muss, die Rollen haben anscheinend eine ordentlich Endkontrolle.


----------



## erT (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn eine Shimano man ordentlich wickelt, die Bremse funktioniert und der Lauf OK dann....



....muss man sich aber auch fragen, wieviel Liebe (viel besser Geld) da noch für die Verarbeitung und die Materialien im Inneren übrig ist, was in höchstem Maße die Langzeitbrauchbarkeit bestimmt.


----------



## paule79 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Hi,
ich überlege auch mir eine zuzulegen,da Sie momentan bei FP im Angebot ist und ich noch einen Gutschein für zusätzliche 20€ Rabatt habe.

Ich bräuchte Sie zum Spinnfischen mit Wobblern im UL und L Bereich und zum Forellen zocken.

Meine Überlegung ist jedoch welche.
Entweder die 2500 FA oder die 3000 SFA mit einer flachen Spule,was meint ihr?

Ci@o


----------



## Moerser83 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Möchte meine nun doch wieder loswerden, hab mich doch für ne andere entschieden. 

Wer eine gebrauchen kann, Aernos 2500 75Euro zzgl.vers. Versand. Neu und nicht gefischt. 

Ansonsten gehts sie zurück zum Händler.


Steht auch im Verkaufsthread :m


----------



## carpjunkie (6. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

@ paule79 
Ist doch die gleiche Rolle,
Die eine hat ne flache spule die andere ne tiefere^^
Der Körper ist gleich


----------



## Windelwilli (25. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Ich stehe jetzt auch vor der Entscheidung und Qual der Wahl:

Aernos 3000 SFA für 59,99 € oder lieber doch

Technium 3000 FC für 79,99 € ??

Machen die bessere Technik der Technium die 20 € Preisunterschied wett? Was meint ihr?


----------



## fischermann97 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

wo gibts den die aernos für 60 ?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Bei unserem Moritz in Nauen ab 30.03.

www.moritz-bb.de


----------



## rotrunna (28. März 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Und die technium für 80?


----------



## paule79 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Hallo,
so bei mir ist es nun die 3000 SFA geworden.
Ich habe Sie geschenkt bekommen,allerdings sehen beide Spulen gleich aus und haben auch die gleichen Meterangaben drauf stehen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine flache und eine tiefe Spule haben.
Bezahlt worden ist ja auch die 3000SFA.

Der Unterschied müsste doch zu sehen sein,oder?

Ci@o


----------



## Micha1810 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

habe eine aernos 2500 fa ,

bin vollstens zufrieden gute schnurverlegung und super leichter lauf und macht auch keine zicken bei grösseren fischen....!!!!
ich finde in dem preissegment unschlagbar und kann auch locker mit höher preisigen rollen mithalten..!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*



Micha1810 schrieb:


> ich finde in dem preissegment unschlagbar



*hüstel*


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*



Micha1810 schrieb:


> ich finde in dem preissegment unschlagbar und kann auch locker mit höher preisigen rollen mithalten..!!!!



Welche Rollen meinst jetzt genau ???
Wieviel andere + höherwertige Rollen kennst du denn ?


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Na Merlin...wieder nen Rollenthread am aufmischen? #6


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Na Merlin...wieder nen Rollenthread am aufmischen? #6


 

Nee :q....ich finde nur solche Kommentare ohne Begründung nicht gut.#d


----------



## Fetter Barsch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Ich hab hier den Shimano-Katalog vor mir liegen, warum sollte man sich denn eine Aernos kaufen?
Wenn ich sie mit der Exage vergleiche, besteht das Gehäuse aus XGT-7, das von der Aernos aus XT-7.
Die Exage hat Varispeed II (also Excenter), die Aernos hat Varispeed I.
Die einzige Verbesserung zur Exage ist dieses Floating-Shaft II, das hat die Exage nicht.
Also da würd ich von P/L her, zur Exage greifen.


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Shimano Aernos*

Oder zu ner richtigen Rolle ala Penn Sargus, Fin Nor, Black Arc


----------

